# Nexium cause Diarrhea?



## 23470 (Apr 18, 2005)

So I was initially Rx'd Zegerid (omeoprazole) to treat the possible cause of my IBS-D and it seemed to work for a couple of weeks. I was taking the samples that the Dr had given me. When I ran out, I went to get the Rx filled. I got home and found it not to be Zegerid, but Nexium! I guess my insurance wouldn't fill it? Anyway, I decided to give it a try yesterday right before lunch. I did notice that it didn't give me the immediate effect that Zegerid did, but I waited to see. At 5am this morning I was awakened by low gut pains similar to my IBS, but not exactly. I have rarely ever been woke up by D, only when I eat a no-no food after 9pm. My gut was TORN UP! I was thinking of what it could be in my exhausted stuppor, then I remembered the Nexium. Is it possible that was the case (as I had been doing REALLY well with no D for at least 2 weeks since being on the Zegerid) or has anyone else experienced this?Thanks,Adam


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi AdamSorry it gave you such bad D. Zegerid has Omeprazole in it and Nexium has Esomeprazole, so although they are similar, they're still different. Is it possible to call the insurrance company and ask them Omeprazole is covered? Taking Omeprazole may be a little better than the Nexium, 'cause although the generic may have some modifications, it's largely the same as Zegerid...


----------



## momadam (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi there,What is the difference between Nexium and Prilosec? Nexium is what I have been taking for refllux, but it is by script only and Prilosec in OTC. It is 20 mg and Nexium is 40 mg. If I was taking 40mg with Nexium should I take the same with the Prilosec? Here is my situation. I don't get heartburn, but I do have a Hiatal hernia, large, so I am hoping that the Rx helps reduce the acid damage to my stomach and esophageal linings. I would probably stay on the Nexium if it wasn't so darn expensive. My insurance pays for half of it and it still costs $80. I know that I should just ask my GI, which I will do. I am just curious if anyone knows the answer to this. This is all new to me, since I was just diagnosed with these problems last week. What about Zantac or Pepcid? They have different ingredients, some with hydrocloride. I would like to actually get off all meds and go wholly natural. In that process now. Thanks for any thoughts.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Prilosec is Omeprazole, similar to Zegerid. Below is a wikipedia list of PPI's and brand names: * Omeprazole (brand names: Losec, Prilosec, Zegerid, ocid, Lomac, Omepral, Omez) * Lansoprazole (brand names: Prevacid, Zoton, Inhibitol, Levant, Lupizole) * Esomeprazole (brand names: Nexium, Esotrex) * Pantoprazole (brand names: Protonix, Somac, Pantoloc, Pantozol, Zurcal, Pan) * Rabeprazole (brand names: Rabecid, Aciphex, Pariet, Rabeloc. Dorafem: combination with domperidone)Zantac and Pepcid are H2 blockers/antagonists -- they are different from the PPI's (proton pump inhibitors) and they decrease the amount of the stomach acid by neutralizing the acid. PPI's are better taken in the morning because that's when the stomach starts to produce the most acid -- and so early in the morning is the best time to "inhibit"/prevent the proton pumps from prodcing too much acid, which is why PPI's do not neutralize existing acid in the stomach.Priloec is a lot less expensive than Rx's so, if it works equally as well, it's probably a good idea to get it Also, I would double check with the dr. if you are thinking of mixing the H2 blockers and the PPI's -- as a precaution.Best of luck and do update us on how you do Cherrie


----------

